
Ask HN: Is snapchat really useful? - karimdag
I really don&#x27;t get snapchat and all the hype around it (Especially since the last bloomberg article about it).<p>I feel like to Twitter, Snapchat is more like Instagram. It may have more users but not the same effect. How useful is it[Snapchat]? Do you use it? Why?<p>The article: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.bloomberg.com&#x2F;news&#x2F;articles&#x2F;2016-06-02&#x2F;snapchat-passes-twitter-in-daily-usage
======
bshef
I have many friends who swear by it, though it's only ever used for one, very
niche use-case: Documenting only mildly interesting moments for friends to
see.

There's no need to document unimportant things. If you have a random thought
that'd you like to blurt out to the world, there's Twitter. If you want to
remain social with people outside of real life contact, there's Facebook. If
you want to communicate with people, there are any number of messaging apps --
which, by the way, can send any form of media. If there's something going on
that is interesting enough to where you'd want to document it semi-
permanently, there's any number of cameras and camera apps. If you want to
broadcast everything you're doing, there's Periscope and Facebook Live.

So the reason people -- particularly young people -- prefer Snapchat (outside
the infamous sexting) is because they can essentially broadcast mildly
noteworthy moments of their lives to their friends without worrying about all
those pictures and movies hanging around, taking up space, or possibly coming
back to embarrass them.

But as for me? My toddler just loves playing with the animated filters. That
is literally the only reason I have it.

------
chrisdbaldwin
It's useful for seeing what my friends are actually doing. People are much
more willing to share if it won't be indexed and looked at later by unintended
audiences. What specifically do you not understand? The UI/UX? The appeal?

~~~
karimdag
Mainly the appeal

------
usernamebias
You might be overthinking it. Use it. Add friends, play around with it --
filters, video chat, stories etc. If you still don't like it then, we'll its
not for you, and that's perfectly ok.

I use it for the ease of communication and the ability to share moments
instantly. Sometimes I'll even use as a camera app.

------
sharemywin
That MPH filter is dangerous. I see no use for it other than bragging about
speeding.

